# Normais climatológicas de Paços de Ferreira



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2010 às 22:02)




----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2010 às 07:51)

Interessante. Há vários anos tive acesso a estes dados mas depois perdi o rasto disto; a estação, entretanto desactivada, ficava mesmo no centro de Paços de ferreira (cidade) na antiga estação da lavoura, mais propriamente nos terrenos da agrária.
Foi uma pena deixarmos de ter esta estação (como muitas outras por todo o país) ligadas ao ministério da agricultura.
Neste momento há uma estação do INAG activa, mas cujos dados parecem-me nitidamente deficitários uma vez que poucos são os dados disponibilizados. Encontra-se na freguesia de Lamoso, numa zona mais elevada (penso que a cerca de 400 mts de altitude) - a pluviosidade média é superior aos dados de paços de ferreira centro.

Uma coisa que bate certo com os meus dados é o valor da mínima absoluta...
-8,0ºC, valor que registei a 10 de janeiro de 2009; pelo menos igualei esse valor.

Pena os dados não serem constantes de 1955 até aos dias de hoje....
Espero dentro de pouco tempo ter a minha estação on-line - condições logísticas impediram-me até agora de colocar os sensores nos locais definitivos.


----------

